
Jeff Bezos unveils a lunar lander and BE-7 rocket engine - ChuckMcM
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/09/jeff-bezos-unveils-blue-moon-lunar-lander.html
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19872439](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19872439),
which was posted a bit earlier.

------
RcouF1uZ4gsC
I think Jeff Bezos is the most talented CEO currently around. He is the rare
CEO that has off the charts vision combined with off the charts ability to
execute. I am glad he is invested in space travel.

~~~
mfatica
Have you heard of Elon musk?

~~~
chrinic83a7
> Have you heard of Elon musk?

The guy who failed at Neuralink and the Boring Company?

Might have to add Tesla to the above sentence, depending on if they run out of
cash this year or not.

~~~
FredFS456
Neither Neuralink, The Boring Company, nor Tesla has 'failed' yet.

~~~
avmich
And even truly failing there would be irrelevant. Spruce Goose flew once, yet
Hughes isn't a failure. Goddard developed his engines alone and didn't get too
far - after initial successes, but he's not a failure at all. You just have to
push enough to get high grades - possibly even once, after which you have that
"mark". Not too many know what Max Plank did beside quantum hypotheses, but
his name is on scientific centers.

------
Sophistifunk
ITT: "she has ugly knees, would not hit it"

~~~
dang
Please don't do this here.

